# Buck grunt



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2016)

Just finished this elm buck grunt with claro accents. 

Danish oil finish. 

I have a bunch more in progress but this One ingot done today and thought in would share. 

All C and C welcomed.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

Elm is one of my favorite burls, and that one is magnificent. I love the shape - too many call makers make the shape way too curvy for my tastes. That one is sexy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 3, 2016)

That looks sharp! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2016)

Great job on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Very sweet turn! That elm is killer and the Claro accents it well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 3, 2016)

Great looking grunt call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 4, 2016)

Knocked that one out of the park Cody

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 8, 2016)

That is a fine looking caller!!!!

That is a awesome piece of wood and you did it justice!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 10, 2016)

WOW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigdoc (May 4, 2016)

Awesome call..... WTG

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

